# [Closed] Celeste is here!



## Everdeen (Apr 29, 2020)

Turnip exchange: YEETED

EDIT: I had to lower the queue to 3 per, with a 1 nmt fee due to the distance change. She's trapped behind sables, theres a zen cushion you can use or you can use a ladder to climb the cliff.


----------



## Miele (Apr 29, 2020)

I’ll love to come!


----------



## encrown (Apr 29, 2020)

hi, id like to visit!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 29, 2020)

hi I would really like to come over


----------



## RadDog (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd like to come. Is there an entry fee?


----------



## Everdeen (Apr 29, 2020)

RadDog said:


> I'd like to come. Is there an entry fee?


Nope! You can tip if you'd like! but other than that I dont really mind haha! just 1 nmt is fine if you decide to tip!


----------



## C_bebopp (Apr 29, 2020)

Can I visit


----------



## seasighed (Apr 29, 2020)

If you're still doing this id love to visit!


----------



## boygelic (Apr 29, 2020)

can i stop by?


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 29, 2020)

Can I please come?


----------



## tajikey (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd love a chance to speak to my favorite female owl!


----------



## Everdeen (Apr 29, 2020)

I'll get to everyone in a bit! Technical difficulties with the dodo :c

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020

Ima post the turnip exchange code in a bit after this first group is cleared cause wowie das a lot of interruptions! 

If for some reason you never visited lemme know and I'll make sure to dm you the dodo code!


----------



## GreenBacon (Apr 29, 2020)

If your still open I would love to come visit.


----------



## Everdeen (Apr 29, 2020)

Turnip link is up! I set it to private so yall can get in without worry c: I'll be taking it off private in an hour if possible could yall like this post so I know to not dm you later to see if you got in c:


----------



## Pendar (Apr 29, 2020)

Would like to come if it's still possible please.


----------



## MoeLover (Apr 29, 2020)

I'd love to stop by!


----------



## tajikey (Apr 29, 2020)

I've currently got a visitor, but will be by as soon as they leave. Definitely within the next 20-ish minutes. Thank you!


----------



## Miss_Fionna (Apr 29, 2020)

I would love to swing by if you wouldn't mind! I've had terrible luck with finding Celeste lol


----------



## SakuraJD (Apr 29, 2020)

well your island appears to have crashed. might i suggest a smaller queue? 5 people is really stressful


----------



## celesludenberg (Apr 29, 2020)

I would like to stop by if you are still accepting people!


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Apr 29, 2020)

Would love to stop by~


----------



## Everdeen (Apr 29, 2020)

Okay! Updated it! Since shes a little further away I added a 1nmt fee cause its gonna take longer for people to enter and leave but if you dont have it thats chill


----------



## thrillingprince (Apr 29, 2020)

i would like to come by


----------



## Everdeen (Apr 29, 2020)

Okay we've got a last call coming! If you haven't posted recently (like within the hour) and haven't came to see Celeste! Please DM me and I'll send you the dodo code c:


----------

